# East Dulwich



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

**********RANT WARNING*******

A Caffe Nero has opened in East Dulwich - for anyone familiar with the area & theres a voracious & almost hysterical campaign going on / petition etc by some of the locals to stop it - even though theyve started trading, so its a bit late, but now it seems the entire populace want to "keep the heart in the community" etc etc etc ..............Now this is an interesting one for me, as a Sometime ex-Guardian reading liberal with lefty views & long time area resident. ..Why does this really wind me up ? surely I should be against globalisation & supporting the local community et etc ( I am/ I Do )....but when I see recent influx of arrivals into this one time Working class area - predominantly Wealthy Profesionals with large disposable incomes & smug 30 something thrusting mothers & their Bugaboo'd offspring - why do I find myself grinding my teeth & just about supressing an almost Tourettes like urge to tell them all to FUCK OFF !!!!!!!.............?????????????

The Ole Skool pubs have all gone & changed into Gastro pubs with wine lists and chattering beautiful young singletons , The Working mans club was bought out by a property developer & the site is now nasty overpriced flats, xpensive Delis have taken over frontage, the main drag is awash with about 30 estate agents & shops seling useless gifty "tat"...........  .

any ideas ?


----------



## pootle (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't quite get this.

If people resent Caffe Nero moving into the area that much, then they simply won't use it, and it'll go out of business.

I suspect however that the good people of East Dulwich will use it in their droves despite their whining, like all those people who bang on about mobile phone masts yet have a mobile or frequent flyers moaning about pollution   

They do v good almond croissants in Caffe Nero btw.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2006)

As much as lots of people hate the Standard paper, they are currently running a campaign to save independent shops who are being whacked with massive rent rises


----------



## christonabike (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't care about coffee-shops but I do hear you

The Hamlet Inn is now The Vale

Fucking toss

Hardly suprising, though, but why would you want to hang about in Dulwich? Oh, you live there, sorry   

The football club bar is not poncey, and they sell coffee


----------



## pootle (Mar 24, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> As much as lots of people hate the Standard paper, they are currently running a campaign to save independent shops who are being whacked with massive rent rises




Slight derail, but I saw yesterday that the ES was running a competion to win Man Utd season tix.  Isn't the the ES a LONDON paper?


----------



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I don't quite get this.
> 
> If people resent Caffe Nero moving into the area that much, then they simply won't use it, and it'll go out of business.
> 
> ...



Funnily enough the Old Mobile phone mast moaning is an ongoing item as well.......they dont want them in the area, as it could affct "the children", yet they all own mobiles.....


maybe that facist rag the ES has triggered this off, but the campaign is going forward on the premise that this is the start of a rocky road etc etc etc and before we know it "our treasured neighbouhood" will be like any other one in London.

I bet 90% of the moany fuckers only moved here in the past 5 years..........GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

christonabike said:
			
		

> I don't care about coffee-shops but I do hear you
> 
> The Hamlet Inn is now The Vale
> 
> ...




been here for a LONG time   

pre fuckin bourgeoius invasion.....


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2006)

at least the rumoured burger king hasn't arrived yet


----------



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

I think there is a sunlime ranking amongst "chain" store acceptance


Def. NO NO
BK = Proley = campaign starts by ED resident
McD = Ditto
Lidl = Ditto
ladbrokes- Ditto


Maybe....
Pret = Hmm, undecided.Possibly.Hmm, their Sushi is quite good isnt it.......and its healthier than a Burger
Subway= Ditto sentiment
Mothercare= Ditto


Welcomed with open arms
Boden = YES PLEASE
Waterstones= OOOOH YES


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2006)

maybe you should move.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

Im looking to set up a Burger King Franchise , so will probabaly stay


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> I think there is a sunlime ranking amongst "chain" store acceptance
> 
> 
> Def. NO NO
> ...





What about Cullens?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 24, 2006)

i have lived there for 6 years now and the change has been quite astonishing!
...liked it at first . things like the "Sea-Cow" or a couple more pubs.
BUt recently it has gone out of hand .....especially those push-chairs!!!    " LET ME THROUGH ....I AM A MOTHER!!!"
...they should open the buslane for those ladies!!!!!!!

As for Cafe Nero's , it will be a gold-mine without a shadow of a doubt! People LOVE crap  

oh well i am moving to Paris soon!!!!

p.s.: Zoltan , if you go down there to shout at people let me know - i will give you a hand!


----------



## milesy (Mar 24, 2006)

any east dulwich urbanites fancy a meet up? maybe a meal out at franklin's?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL


----------



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

Grrrrrrrr

I do however like & can recommend the following

Inside73 - Bar with odd music- Floyd thro' to Glenn Campbell-   excellent beers - Erdinger Weiss + Draught Lowenbrau...mmmmmmmmmm

Liquorice - Bar with decently priced hearty foood & Sapphoro on Draught + verbose cocktails

Tandoori nights - excellent non greasy curry, but now tainted by the Monica Ali endorsement & bunches of thrusting city professionals.....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> any east dulwich urbanites fancy a meet up? maybe a meal out at franklin's?




.....and afterwards a coffee at neros


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 24, 2006)

lordship lane has been constantly changing for years though. when they built the sainsbury's on dog kennel hill years ago, it fucked loads of the small independent shops, like butchers and bakerys etc...i guess the shops eventually reflect the people living there


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 24, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrr
> 
> I do however like & can recommend the following
> 
> ...



with you there re Inside 72 - great little bar, have you also seen Drum on North Cross Road? Tandoori Nights = best curry in the whole are imo!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 24, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> with you there re Inside 72 - great little bar


is that the cool little place with no sign and all the comics/pics stuck on the toilet walls etc?


----------



## zoltan (Mar 24, 2006)

da!


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 24, 2006)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> is that the cool little place with no sign and all the comics/pics stuck on the toilet walls etc?



tis the very one!

Does not tend to get too heaving which is good - good chilled out crowd in there.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmmmmm. Large mocha and black/white chocolate muffin. Eating/drinking now. Mmmmmm. Lordship Lane's got loads of chains on it - Somerfields, Budgens etc. Who cares about Nero? It's cheaper and better than Petit Chou or whateveritis opposite? And the best curry is from the Curry Cabin (and not only because I live next door). Mmmmm, muffins and coffee.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 27, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Slight derail, but I saw yesterday that the ES was running a competion to win Man Utd season tix.  Isn't the the ES a LONDON paper?


precisely - we all know where all the Manure fans are!!!!!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 29, 2006)

*******BREAKING NEWS********

Looks like either M&S simply food or Pizza Express are going to be moving into Lordship lane when the lease comes up at a large Glazing shop soon............


Hmm, I suspect that the vocal minority will not consider Pizza Express or Simply food  a "chain store" & not bother  launching campaigns to halt the evil middle class food outlet expansion.......


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 29, 2006)

no burger king still?


----------



## StuPC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> no burger king still?



What about porn?  There's a definite hole in the marketplace that needs filling there.


----------



## E. Coli (Mar 29, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> been here for a LONG time
> 
> pre fuckin bourgeoius invasion.....



i'm sure it was all fields when you first moved there.

Actually I and my darling wife Charlotte, our our son McKenzie are thinking of moving to E. Dullwich in the spring. Luckily for us they've opened up a great coffee shop. It's like they knew we were coming.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 29, 2006)

btw, anyone know the name of that pub wot's at the far end of lordship lane? y'know, last pub before the turn and then the climb up champions hill?


----------



## milesy (Mar 29, 2006)

the last pub on lordship lane is the east dulwich tavern.

sorry.

the _EDT._

and that's on the _near_ end of lordship lane, the _far_ end of LL is up by the harvester


----------



## zoltan (Mar 29, 2006)

harvester


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 29, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> the last pub on lordship lane is the east dulwich tavern.
> 
> sorry.
> 
> ...


yes, then I mean the EDT.


----------



## milesy (Mar 29, 2006)

planning on a visit there, RJ?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 29, 2006)

possibly. as you know, i lived in siddnum, so schlepped regularly around Forest ill and Dulwich, and I can't wait to do so again


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> *******BREAKING NEWS********
> 
> Looks like either M&S simply food or Pizza Express are going to be moving into Lordship lane when the lease comes up at a large Glazing shop soon............
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't mind a Pizza Express or a Cafe Nero in Tulse Hill at all.

The selection of shops here is truly fucking shocking. If Pizza Express and Cafe Nero-type establishments opening up in an area really means ''being gentrified'', I say gentrify away baby!


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 29, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> btw, anyone know the name of that pub wot's at the far end of lordship lane? y'know, last pub before the turn and then the climb up champions hill?



RJ - If its the one i'm thinking of then it could be Magdala?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 29, 2006)

no it IS the EDT after all. you're about 150 yards too SE, iykwim...


----------



## milesy (Mar 29, 2006)

tanky went past cafe nero today and said it was full of people. perhaps it was some sort of sit-in protest by nearby residents hoping to get rid of it, all having a stiumlating mochachocaloccalate to help them through the long haul...


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 29, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> ...but when I see recent influx of arrivals into this one time Working class area -



um... without being ungallant, you must have been a resident for a VERY long time - I've not heard East Dulwich described as working class, except when mentioned in the same breath as areas like Fulham which gentried back in the 1960s.    IMHO it was one of those areas that used to have a rub-along mix of the "respectable" upper-working classes and lower middle classes, probably indistinguishable economically to a Marxist, but for an anthropologist quite fascinating completely different in their social mores.

And for at least twenty years from the 1970s to the mid 1990s, they were joined by a new group - one of East Dulwich larger occupational groups was surely solidly middle class public sector professionals such as teachers, social workers etc.

It's a mark of the madness of London's property market that two teachers on a combined income exceeding £60,000 would now be priced out of East Dulwich.

But quite a few of my Guardian reading aquaintances who scrambled onto the property ladder fifteen or more years ago were complicit in welcoming the arrival of a good local deli in the mid 1990s when several of the "traditional working class" shops on the Lane closed after the opening of the Dog Kennel Hill Sainsburys.   

And where there is a good independent deli, city types (and coffee shops) will surely follow...


----------



## richtea (Mar 30, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> A Caffe Nero has opened in East Dulwich


According to my girlfriend, her mate got talking to a Lib Dem person out canvassing (as you do), who said that Cafe Nero allegedly had the planning application for the new place on Lordship Lane turned down, but went ahead regardless... will ask for more details and post back.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 30, 2006)

I just heard that Iceland's going to be an M&S food hall thingy and that the glaziers is going to be Pizza Express...

...and have now just read it in this thread   @self


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 30, 2006)

StuPC said:
			
		

> What about porn?  There's a definite hole in the marketplace that needs filling there.


go to the peckham rye side of east dulwich and there's plenty 

my daughter's favourite mag sighting was one on the top shelf that was "packed full of granny fanny"


----------



## Maggot (Mar 30, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> any east dulwich urbanites fancy a meet up? maybe a meal out at franklin's?


If it's at the Thai Corner, I'm in.

What's the name of that great sweet shop down there?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 30, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> What's the name of that great sweet shop down there?



Hope & Greenwood. 

Or to give it its proper name: _that nice but overpriced poncey sweet shop (which sells some of the sweets from your childhood at prices that can only be from the future)_


----------



## richtea (Mar 30, 2006)

richtea said:
			
		

> According to my girlfriend, her mate got talking to a Lib Dem person out canvassing (as you do), who said that Cafe Nero allegedly had the planning application for the new place on Lordship Lane turned down, but went ahead regardless... will ask for more details and post back.


OK - the Lib Dem person said something along the lines of: Caffe Nero had asked for permission to change the business premises from shop to food/drinkery and their application had been rejected, but they moved on in anyway and now council can/may shut them down.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 30, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> As much as lots of people hate the Standard paper, they are currently running a campaign to save independent shops who are being whacked with massive rent rises



What I don't get about this campaign is if these shops are so good, why are people not shopping there?  

Places without chains are dire for shopping (ie places like Camberwell, Tulse Hill/West Norwood and Stockwell)


----------



## Maggot (Mar 30, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Places without chains are dire for shopping (ie places like Camberwell, Tulse Hill/West Norwood and Stockwell)


  

Not only does Caamberwell have some good shops, it also has Somerfield, Woolworth, all the major banks and some of the building societies, McDonalds etc.


----------



## mod (Mar 30, 2006)

With zoltan69 and craigxcraig regarding Inside 72. My favorite bar I london at the moment. Apart from the very cliquie 3 or 4 wannabe Hoxton twats that hog the stools at the top of the bar its excellent.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 30, 2006)

Camberwell misses WordsWorth though. That was a sad loss. 

Sadly, it's not just about people not wanting to use small shops, it's also the fact that small shops - shorn of the manipulative power over suppliers and sheer economies of scale that the biggest companies have - can't hope to really compete on price either. It's hard for them to match the opening hours and parking advantages of the big stores too.

Not every small shop wants to be an overpriced boutique, but the way the supermarkets are encroaching into so many territories doesn't leave them too many options.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Mar 30, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> What I don't get about this campaign is if these shops are so good, why are people not shopping there?
> 
> Places without chains are dire for shopping (ie places like Camberwell, Tulse Hill/West Norwood and Stockwell)



 camberwell is fine. what do you want? the West End or something?


----------



## richsaint (Mar 30, 2006)

From what I hear Iceland is shutting down and being replaced by an M&S foodhall    

I hate the way it's changed in the last few years, all the proper pubs have been turned into over priced ponce holes and every other shop sells what I can only call "Dulwich Tat". North Cross road is full of them, all selling the same old useless crap for ridiculous amounts of money.

I grew up there and I used to absolutely love it but now I'm feckin glad to be leaving TBH. Which actually makes me quite sad.

The only place I will miss is inside72, it rocks.


----------



## rennie (Mar 30, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> With zoltan69 and craigxcraig regarding Inside 72. My favorite bar I london at the moment. Apart from the very cliquie 3 or 4 wannabe Hoxton twats that hog the stools at the top of the bar its excellent.




makes note to chech it out sometime!


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

Inside72 is the Dog's. 

Well worth going for the music alone, certainly if Mr Inside72's controlling the tunes


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 30, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Hope & Greenwood.
> 
> Or to give it its proper name: _that nice but overpriced poncey sweet shop (which sells some of the sweets from your childhood at prices that can only be from the future)_


you can get your kids ration books in there - think they sell in harrod's or somewhere like that too.


another vote for inside72 here too, only been in once, but cannonball was playing as we were leaving, inspired me to dig out my breeders cd when I got home   even though it does look a bit of a trendy place, it was a really nice atmosphere in there, and not too trendy - saw a couple of punters from the old pub I worked at in east dulwich, which is a proper family boozer, not slightly cool and neither are their clientele.

tbh even though I live in east dulwich I probably only go to lordship lane 3 or 4 times a year - in a way I do love the poncey shops, but only to window shop and then I feel crap that I can't afford all the poncey tat   so I go to peckham instead, it's easier for me to jump on the bus than to try and lug shopping back from somerfield. (though I don't get to see jimmy nesbitt if I go to morrisons in peckham  )


----------



## gracious (Mar 30, 2006)

i was in inside72 one time and saw a whole group of (probably) students come in, sit down and have a chat - 45 minutes they were there, not one of 'em bought a drink!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 30, 2006)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> camberwell is fine. what do you want? the West End or something?



It doesn't have the choice of say Brixton or Peckham.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 31, 2006)

'kin hell.....I never knew there was such a support for Inside 72........Thats pissed on my chips, as they say.Well if thats the case, then in an effort to remain contrary, I propose we campaign to shut  it down & lobby corney & barrow to open up  a wine bar there.

thay will sort these cheeky independant go it alone upstarts out


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

So all the times I've been to Inside 72, the likelihood is there's been Urbanites in there?

<makes note to scrutinise clientele more closely without looking like a shifty weirdo>


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2006)

real life and urban collide 

I may never go out again


----------



## mod (Mar 31, 2006)

"certainly if Mr Inside72's controlling the tunes"

Well said suzee blue cheese!  I agree 100%. That fella has taste!


And yes Sweet FA. Seems like a few of us are regulars. Ever see a fella in glasses and a crombie in there say hello.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

Will do mod; & if you see a bloke with red eyes and baby sick on both shoulders crying into a pint; best leave him alone, he's not slept for a while


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> real life and urban collide
> 
> I may never go out again



I know - terrifying isn't it? So; you're a Nesbitt stalker too, eh? He used to live at the bottom of my road but I think he's moved to Forest Hill now (to be nearer Linda Barker no doubt).


----------



## rennie (Mar 31, 2006)

i saw him one morning looking like death on the brixton road by the library.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 31, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Places without chains are dire for shopping (ie places like Camberwell, Tulse Hill/West Norwood and Stockwell)


Tulse Hill/West Norwood has a woolworths, 2 somerfields, a subway etc - plenty of chains. but yhou're right, the shopping there is not amazing. i'm not necessarily against new chain shops opening in places like tulse hill, because they're probably needed to a certain extent. but they're probably not needed in places like brixton or peckham where there are already thriving markets and a small shop economy, and where the introduction of new chain shops would probably only harm the exisiting businesses.



			
				PacificOcean said:
			
		

> [camberwell] doesn't have the choice of say Brixton or Peckham.


and this is the point - "the choice" in Brixton or Peckham comes from the diversity of shops/market - something that can only suffer (imo) with the introduction of big chain stores. (i mean look at the massive queues in brixton sainsburys about 5.30pm of people buying fruit and veg, bread, newspapers etc when you can get them all round the corner in the market/little shops with no queues and probably cheaper and better quality  )

but coming back to e dulwich, i reckon it's probably a better place for a cafe nero than anywhere else round here, in terms of who would use it. as tanky said, it was full of people when she went past. rather in ED than in brixton !(although I wouldn't go in there either way!)


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeh, he likes a pint. He used to drink in the EDT when Man U were playing - seems like a decent bloke.


----------



## rennie (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Yeh, he likes a pint. He used to drink in the EDT when Man U were playing - seems like a decent bloke.



i guess that's in reply to my post above?


----------



## milesy (Mar 31, 2006)

nesbitt nearly ran me over a while ago 

(well when i say "nearly" i mean he might have done if i was in the road at the same time as he turned the corner without looking where he was going...i'm just hyping it up for dramatic effect)


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> i guess that's in reply to my post above?


yup.


----------



## mod (Mar 31, 2006)

The blond barmaid Inside 72 (Ellie I think her name is) has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. Maybe I should tell her one day.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> nesbitt nearly ran me over a while ago
> 
> (well when i say "nearly" i mean he might have done if i was in the road at the same time as he turned the corner without looking where he was going...i'm just hyping it up for dramatic effect)



I'll smack the fucker if I see him again. Particularly for driving straight at you like a booze and drug crazed madman, screaming 'Milesy you bastard, your time is up'.   

That's how I heard it anyway.


----------



## milesy (Mar 31, 2006)

that's almost exactly how it might have happened!! 

booo to nesbitt, the nasty arsed danger-on-the-roads!!

think of all the yummy mummies he might nearly have possibly mown down in his furious wake


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> The blond barmaid Inside 72 (Ellie I think her name is) has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. Maybe I should tell her one day.


The one who looks like Drew Barrymore? Yeh, she's lovely.

<receives smack round the head from Mrs FA>

Ahem. Yeh, she's alright, I s'pose if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## rennie (Mar 31, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> The blond barmaid Inside 72 (Ellie I think her name is) has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. Maybe I should tell her one day.



U never know what could happen!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> !!
> 
> booo to nesbitt, the nasty arse


he has a very nice arse I'll have you know, I followed it from the moment he stood up in front of me at the childs school play, til the moment he went a different way to me


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 31, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> The blond barmaid Inside 72 (Ellie I think her name is) has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. Maybe I should tell her one day.



*yes*...great-urban-minds think alike


----------



## milesy (Mar 31, 2006)

now if _i_ admitted to doing something like that, i'd be sleeping on the sofa


----------



## zoltan (Mar 31, 2006)

he had a succulent silver Audi RS6 or 8 or somethings serious , cos I used to see it outside his house on melbourne when I was an hanging wiv mi Ashbourne grove Homies.

I also saw his cock when standing beside him at the urinal  one night when he was comparing the quiz night at the EDT - now thats long time ago......the next week Josie lawrence did the quiz, She was lovely


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> now if _i_ admitted to doing something like that, i'd be sleeping on the sofa


that's because I'm older than you, so therefore, I'm right, you're wrong, I'm big, you're little.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> he had a succulent silver Audi RS6 or 8


<stalker mode>
It was red.

e2a tho' thinking about it, he might have sold the red one and bought a silver one


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm right, you're wrong, I'm big, you're little


It's a tough world, milesy. If nesbitt don't get you in a road rage frenzy, Tank Girl will in some sort of bum rage incident


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> The blond barmaid Inside 72 (Ellie I think her name is) has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. Maybe I should tell her one day.



Agreed, she is very hot.....not seen her working there for a while, was in there Monday and there was a very tall dark haired girl behind the bar. East Dulwich is cool, I like the Bishops, the EDT and the Gowlett Arms which is tucked away heading toward Peckham...the best pub in the area without doubt is Page 2 on Nunhead Lane.... still relatively unknown though is my favourite boozer in London and is getting more and more popular by the day....the word is out


----------



## zoltan (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> <stalker mode>
> It was red.
> 
> e2a tho' thinking about it, he might have sold the red one and bought a silver one



Erm......I had a red Audi S at that time...........


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2006)

sweet fa's been stalking you by mistake


----------



## zoltan (Mar 31, 2006)

Please dont say that you also stalked a red 911 that was parked up mext to the Audi as well.............  


Sadly, I no longer prowl the mean streets of Se22 in a range of vulgar gas guzzling phallic motors  -  now have no alternative but to push buggis etc


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Erm......I had a red Audi S at that time...........


Estate? Pram in the back?







I'd like to make it clear this isn't the actual one. I'm not dangerous or anything. Anyway that court order's well out of date now.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 31, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> The blond barmaid Inside 72 (Ellie I think her name is) has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. Maybe I should tell her one day.


just remembered why I like the EDT so much....


----------



## tarannau (Mar 31, 2006)

That Nesbitt fucker got served before me at the Commercial in Herne Hill as well, despite the fact that I got to the bar a good few minutes after him.

Shithead. I got my own back though. I ate some of the peanuts from the complimentary bowl left on his table. And I hadn't washed my hands after using the loo either.

Take that Nesbitt. Now we're even...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 31, 2006)

I assume people know Jenny Eclair lives just up the hill...


----------



## zoltan (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw her last week, at about 8Am sitting in her dresisng gown in her flash house.  

jen - just FYI, The Camberwell bound buses via Denmark Hill slow right down by yer ground floor window ,cos of the road works & we can all see right in. Either sort your hair out when you get up or get some blinds.

Just a tip


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> I saw her last week, at about 8Am sitting in her dresisng gown in her flash house.


Through high-powered binoculars no doubt, you weirdo. (That bus stuff's just a cover isn't it?)


----------



## StuPC (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Through high-powered binoculars no doubt, you weirdo. (That bus stuff's just a cover isn't it?)



They're not even real roadworks, they're just a cover for zoltan.  If you look closely you can see they're papier mache - and they've been there forever without getting anything done.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I assume people know Jenny Eclair lives just up the hill...


yeah, she can be spotted in m&s on the walworth road.

and jo brand is to be spotted in peckham rye park when she's slumming it, or dulwich park when not.


----------



## mod (Mar 31, 2006)

jo brand! What a muppet. So is not the slightest bit funny.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 31, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I assume people know Jenny Eclair lives just up the hill...




she and her family all wear identical glasses....a shining example for *all* of us.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 31, 2006)

You have tumbled my game/ its a fair cop guv, etc etc etc


----------



## mod (Apr 2, 2006)

*East Dulwich/Lordship Lane update*

Went for a stroll up The Lane yesterday and can report that Caffe Nero was rammed when I walked past it. Really busy. I really don't understand this as there are at least 3 or 4 similar (independent) places on the same street. People like spending money in chain stores and cafes. Sad but true. I also noticed the Lordship Lane has many 'chain stores' already which have been there for years. Just the smaller ones. Anyway....

Popped Inside 72 and am pleased to say our Drew Barrymore look-a-like is still working there. What a smile!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 2, 2006)

This Inside 72 place -- does it sell *proper* beer?

If not, it cannot qualify as a decent drinking place ...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2006)

At least East Dulwich has now got a proper butchers -- as well as an embarrassing amount of gift shops and an extortionate deli.  I have to say I like Franklins, and Le Chardon and The Cheese Block. 

That sweet shop is run by someone I used to work with.


----------



## zoltan (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you class Impoerted Lowebrau vom fass as propa beer? 

U
I certainly do.

Also check out the Erdinger Weiss beir in bottles - loverly, but make my head ache the next day


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Do you class Impoerted Lowebrau vom fass as propa beer?
> 
> Also check out the Erdinger Weiss beir in bottles - loverly, but make my head ache the next day



I wouldn't deny it -- authentic German and Czech lagers show up the imitation, chemical adulterated, mass produced on a production line in Stoke on Trent ersatz crap that passes for 'lager' in this country for the utter shite it is

Was just curious about whether the place ALSO sold decent English beer of a real kind ... there seems to be a bit of a shortage of that in East Dulwich, or am I out of date?


----------



## christonabike (Apr 3, 2006)

Real ale:

there's three or four on tap in that Crown and Greyhound pub, in Dulwich

If you don't live/do owt there, though, there's absolutely no reason to go there; we go afters playing the football


----------



## zoltan (Apr 3, 2006)

Sory - theyve got San Miguel I know, but cos I dont drink the brown stuff, I dont take any notice


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 4, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Was just curious about whether the place ALSO sold decent English beer of a real kind ... there seems to be a bit of a shortage of that in East Dulwich, or am I out of date?


The Palmerston always has a couple of ales on; I think they've got Pride and something else at the moment. My pa-in-law says they're pretty well kept.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Apr 5, 2006)

Me and Hip found ourselves in the Palmerston quite by chance for Sunday lunch a couple of weekends ago.  They run a mean kitchen - the food there was beautiful.  Though makes sense to buy and pay for your beers at the bar otherwise you end up paying service on the total drinks and food bill.  

We were originally supposed to be meeting someone at the Dog for lunch, but as he didn't show and the 'carvery' looked very desultory, we moved on.  It's a nice pub though, especially on a weekday evening when it's a lot more relaxed.  Coming in from bitter weather to that roaring fire was lush..  And it does have several tasty real ales.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 5, 2006)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> Me and Hip found ourselves in the Palmerston quite by chance for Sunday lunch a couple of weekends ago.  They run a mean kitchen - the food there was beautiful.  Though makes sense to buy and pay for your beers at the bar otherwise you end up paying service on the total drinks and food bill.
> 
> We were originally supposed to be meeting someone at the Dog for lunch, but as he didn't show and the 'carvery' looked very desultory, we moved on.  It's a nice pub though, especially on a weekday evening when it's a lot more relaxed.  Coming in from bitter weather to that roaring fire was lush..  And it does have several tasty real ales.



Seconded here. Ended up in the Palmerston for mothers day and must admit I was very impressed with the sunday lunch. More expensive than most (£12 per meal) but the food was superb, well cooked and thoroughly enjoyable. def worth a visit if celebrating.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 5, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Was just curious about whether the place ALSO sold decent English beer of a real kind ... there seems to be a bit of a shortage of that in East Dulwich, or am I out of date?



The Crystal Palace Tavern - a hybrid pub representing the old and new ED, encompassing a stripped-floor, tarted up front bit and tatty leather banquette back bit with grumpy sods and pictures of THE Crystal Palace everywhere.

Always a few ales on tap.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 5, 2006)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> We were originally supposed to be meeting someone at the Dog for lunch, but as he didn't show and the 'carvery' looked very desultory



It's risible.

Only worth going in the summer. One of the finest pub gardens.


----------



## twister (Apr 5, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Seconded here. Ended up in the Palmerston for mothers day and must admit I was very impressed with the sunday lunch. More expensive than most (£12 per meal) but the food was superb, well cooked and thoroughly enjoyable. def worth a visit if celebrating.



yeah, me and the missus have tried about 3 times to have sunday lunch there.. 1st time there was nowhere to sit, the 2nd and 3rd times we were too late (they stop serving at something ridiculous like 4:30!) ... despite the price (tis alot for a sunday lunch no?) ... we WILL still make it one day (probably involves not having a big one saturday!    )


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 6, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> yeah, me and the missus have tried about 3 times to have sunday lunch there..


You pretty much _have_ to book now it's so busy. If you call on Fri a.m you should get a table but it's not guaranteed...


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Apr 6, 2006)

> they stop serving at something ridiculous like 4:30!



At 4:00 to be precise.  We turned up at 3:50 and although they'd run out of the beef, the chef substituted a rather fine steak each instead.  The Yorkshires were the best I've ever tasted... *drools*

It was £11 each if I recall correctly.  The Dog was asking near to £10.  For what we got, £11 seemed cheap by comparison.


----------



## mod (Apr 6, 2006)

Have a very weird experience in the Dog when this tall blond bird started chatting me up.I'd been up for 2 days but still managed to hold it together and was getting on alright with her when she confessed she was actually a mate of the guy who runs the place and he'd sent her over to find out if I was under cover Old Bill! They were all going to the bogs a lot and were a little para I'm guessing. I didn't take it too well.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 6, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> yeah, me and the missus have tried about 3 times to have sunday lunch there.. 1st time there was nowhere to sit, the 2nd and 3rd times we were too late (they stop serving at something ridiculous like 4:30!) ... despite the price (tis alot for a sunday lunch no?) ... we WILL still make it one day (probably involves not having a big one saturday!    )



me and Mum were really lucky - were planning on going to the Bishop and popped into the Palmerston, first ones in and they had one spare table. Try the beef - its awesome! 30 mins later the place was rammed.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 6, 2006)

Where is this Inside 72 place, sounds great!


----------



## milesy (Apr 6, 2006)

lordship lane. can't remember what number, though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2006)

quite near the top (goose green end)


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> lordship lane. can't remember what number, though.



Could be number 72 possibly?   who is in Lordship lane this weekend? I had know idea there were urbanites scattered all over the 'wich

Page-2  on Nunhead Lane is the best pub in the area mind.....a lot of research has gone into that bold statement...South Londons best kept secret


----------



## top_biller (Apr 7, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Where is this Inside 72 place, sounds great!



I know, I've already tapped up my Dulwich resident friends for a visit, although one described it as "american" although confesses to never having been there.


----------



## zoltan (Apr 7, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> I know, I've already tapped up my Dulwich resident friends for a visit, although one described it as "american" although confesses to never having been there.




AmeriKan ? I think not - though 'cos its got that scruffy ( dare I say it ) "central perk " look about it, I can see where hes coming from.

Anywhere that has propa German Beer on Draught is OK by me.....Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2006)

Where, where, where is the Palmerston?

Sounds top!!

<wants to try it on Sunday  >


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 7, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Where, where, where is the Palmerston?


Next to Bludgens on Lordship Lane (and virtually opposite my house   ). You'll want to book rather than just tip up or it's a chicken burger in Inside 72 for you.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 7, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Where is this Inside 72 place, sounds great!


Its between Barclays and a dry cleaning place. Very small place with a huge glass front.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 7, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Where, where, where is the Palmerston?
> 
> Sounds top!!
> 
> <wants to try it on Sunday  >



Book now!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm off the idea for tomorrow, if it means booking, but may do so for another weekend, perhaps after Easter


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2006)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> quite near the top (goose green end)


Surely that's the bottom?


----------



## mod (Apr 10, 2006)

The Thai Corner Cafe is really nice by the way. Just down from the Drum. Can ake your own booze too.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Surely that's the bottom?


do you look at maps upside down?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> do you look at maps upside down?


Lordship lane goes uphill from Goose Green to the Plough. Therefore Goose Green is at the bottom.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2006)

> Next to Bludgens on Lordship Lane (and virtually opposite my house  ). You'll want to book rather than just tip up or it's a chicken burger in Inside 72 for you.



Suzee Blue Cheese posting as Hipipol:  Inside72 do sunday lunch as well though I haven't eaten there as yet - if I recall correctly it was 7.95..


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The Magdella (southern end of LL, past the cop shop)  is actually a nice pub. John, the Kiwi who runs it is very sound and William will be pleased to know they have a least 3 real ales on at any one time usually including Adnam's & Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Apr 11, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> The Magdella (southern end of LL, past the cop shop)  is actually a nice pub. John, the Kiwi who runs it is very sound and William will be pleased to know they have a least 3 real ales on at any one time usually including Adnam's & Old Speckled Hen.



and I will be very pleased too to visit these premises


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 11, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> The Magdala (southern end of LL, past the cop shop)  is actually a nice pub


Really? The end of the bar where the flat screen telly is is OK but the other end looks like a self service restaurant in a motorway service station. Maybe it's changed (I've not been in there since last summer) but it's got a crap atmosphere; like being in a KFC or something...


----------



## zoltan (Apr 11, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> The Magdella (southern end of LL, past the cop shop)  is actually a nice pub. John, the Kiwi who runs it is very sound and William will be pleased to know they have a least 3 real ales on at any one time usually including Adnam's & Old Speckled Hen.



Also have Baltika, but its about £4.50 a bottle !


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Apr 11, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Also have Baltika, but its about £4.50 a bottle !



hmm, not so sure about it now.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Really? The end of the bar where the flat screen telly is is OK but the other end looks like a self service restaurant in a motorway service station. Maybe it's changed (I've not been in there since last summer) but it's got a crap atmosphere; like being in a KFC or something...



I agree, it was a problem - the atmosphere wasn't great. But it seems to have settled down and they've made a few changes etc. It can still seem a little drafty in there on a quiet week night, but it's a lot better than it was when you were last in there. It's also, IMHO,  a lot more down to earth than the other 'gastro'd' places on LL and a lot less laddy than the EDT.


----------



## inside72 (Apr 19, 2012)

suzee blue cheese said:


> Inside72 is the Dog's.
> 
> Well worth going for the music alone, certainly if Mr Inside72's controlling the tunes


Hi Suzee,We are having an Inside 72 reunion. Venue: Le Garage 115 Dulwich Road SE24 this Friday, the 20th from 8ish... See you there. Tell anyone you think might be interested i.e. Paul X


----------

